# Cowboy Cake



## pigcicles (Jun 23, 2009)

This is not my recipe but was given to me from a gentleman I met at the lake this weekend while having a gathering.

A very moist and tastey cake. No eggs or milk and mixed in the pan you cook it in so there is less mess. Enjoy


2 1/2 cups flour
1/2 cup cocoa
1/2 tsp salt
2 Tblsp vinegar
2 cups water or cold coffee (prefer coffee)
1 1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp soda
2/3 cup oil
1 TBsp vanilla

Topping:
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Directions:
Put flour, 1 1/2 C sugar, cocoa, soda, salt in ungreased 13"x9"x2" pan. Stir with fork, make three wells. Pour oil in one well, vinegar in one, and vanilla in the last. Pour water over all, stir with fork untill well mixed. Do not beat.

Combine 1/4 C sugar and cinnamon, sprinkle over the top.

Bake at 350º F for 35-40 minutes 

Optional you can cook this in the dutch oven if you like to cook with them.

Enjoy the cake and let us know if you like it


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this Pigcicles. Looks like something I'd like to try!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yet another nice looking and sounding recipe for all you people here. It will take me foever to make all these but I will try to and keep all of you informed on the progess.


----------



## bbqguy (Jun 23, 2009)

yes cowboy cake!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 25, 2009)

For those that need visual motivation here ya go:

The Cake



The sliced view



Better get ya some before it dries out


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 28, 2009)

Tried this one myself. Awesome cake with little fuss or mess. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wanbli (Jun 28, 2009)

The cake sounds and looks great. I've written the recipe down and we'll give it a try this week sometime. Thanks for the recipe. Peace, Wanbli


----------

